

First Palm Pre App Rejection - allenbrunson
http://www.precentral.net/nanplayer-rejected-app-catalog

======
allenbrunson
It will be interesting to see how Palm deals with the sorts of issues that
have upset iPhone developers so much.

~~~
ajg1977
Well so far I'd have to give them 10/10 for their handling of this issue.
Palm's response (below) is incredibly refreshing.

[http://forums.precentral.net/palm-pre/202285-palm-rejects-
na...](http://forums.precentral.net/palm-pre/202285-palm-rejects-nanplayer-
advanced-music-player-app-catalog-9.html#post1884445)

 _NaNPlayer is using APIs that are currently private because they will change
significantly in a future release. Although we aren't able to support the
functionality that JC needs right now, we are listening to the community to
help prioritize which APIs and features we put into webOS.

While we can’t accept NaNPlayer into the App Catalog right now, we are not
rejecting it, and we are happy for it to continue life as a homebrew
application until we get to the point where we can release public, supportable
APIs for the functionality that it requires.

    
    
        Chuq Von Rospach
        Palm Developer Community Manager
    *

